# trinity river white bass (lock n dam)



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very cool video! Thanks for sharing. I may have to check out this lock n dam one day.


----------



## MO FUN Fishing (Jan 20, 2015)

Great video, we made our first trip on Sunday evening, stayed at cabin on west side, crummy weather sent us back to the house on Monday morning - did notice folks on east side banks, can you give me (a semi-active senior) a difficulty rating on the trails to access the river banks from the east side? Highlight of this trip was pancakes at the Moosehead CafÃ© in Crockett


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Good stuff Brian!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice video. Wish I wouldnt have know you were going then. I ended up fishing Cypress Creek


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

dan_wrider said:


> Very cool video! Thanks for sharing. I may have to check out this lock n dam one day.


Thanks, I recommend it.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

MO FUN Fishing said:


> Great video, we made our first trip on Sunday evening, stayed at cabin on west side, crummy weather sent us back to the house on Monday morning - did notice folks on east side banks, can you give me (a semi-active senior) a difficulty rating on the trails to access the river banks from the east side? Highlight of this trip was pancakes at the Moosehead CafÃ© in Crockett


Trails aren't to bad. Just bring plenty of jigs. There is a lot of snags.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

hopn said:


> Good stuff Brian!


Thanks Hop.


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Nice video. Wish I wouldnt have know you were going then. I ended up fishing Cypress Creek


How'd you do?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

MO FUN Fishing said:


> Great video, we made our first trip on Sunday evening, stayed at cabin on west side, crummy weather sent us back to the house on Monday morning - did notice folks on east side banks, can you give me (a semi-active senior) a difficulty rating on the trails to access the river banks from the east side? Highlight of this trip was pancakes at the Moosehead CafÃ© in Crockett


Good fishing Brian. The difference in the east side is where the main river channel is. The west side is for the most part a back eddy or current that runs opposite direction the river flows and shallower. I've seen it where all the east siders could do is watch the opposite side catch fish and vice verse. East side you don't have to cast as far and your chances of hooking up with a striper or hybrid is way higher. It's been many years since I've fished the east side but I remenber it's also much more dangerous. Maybe it's changed but if you walk off that ledge this vedio is being taken from youre going to be in trouble. Be careful guys.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

very nice and thank you!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good video! Thanks for sharing!
Your inner ******* certainly pops out :rybka: ... embrace it!!
Thanks!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for watching guys.


----------

